# CCI & Federal Ammunition Sites



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

Are now selling .22 rimfire ammunition direct to your door. Hard to believe? Go to CCI Ammunition.com, or Federal Ammunition.com and see for yourself. Here's what I've received so far:


































And even some of the *NEW* Federal Punch Defensive .22 rimfire ammunition:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have been buying ammo from the Federal website for much of last year and earlier this year. For a while - that was the only way I could get any 9mm ammo


----------



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)

Been buying quite a bit from the CCI site myself.


----------



## Rhodester (May 6, 2011)

I have used both with great success. Free shipping if you buy enough to meet the requirements. Although it take about 2 weeks to get the delivery.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I have been using CCI monthly to restock the bricks used in weekly practice sessions. Love having monthly CCI deliveries. The local shops just charge way too much even if they have stock. Very EASY to shop with CCI/love it.
*I may take the plunge now to order from Federal because I have had GREAT luck with the Federal stock I recycled these past x2 years. I really want to try for myself their self defense ammo for our Mark series, SR22, LCR, LCRx, LCPII22LR and single actions.


----------



## Yankeefan816 (Nov 17, 2020)

Ive been buying from both for awhile and they’re very reliable. I gave up on Federal when they jacked up their prices on 9mm to mini-bar prices, tho. CCI’s 22LR prices have stayed pretty stable.


----------

